# Drifting KH, significant?



## peaches (3 May 2022)

200 L planted community tank.  PH7.5. KH6 GH16 in January.  
KH 5 GH15 February, same in March.  APRIL KH4 GH15.  I made larger water changes for two weeks.  Now 
KH5 and GH15.

Are these changes in KH significant?  I have lost a few fish, not all at once.  Trying to cover all eventualities.


----------



## dw1305 (3 May 2022)

Hi all, 
Sorry for your losses, 


peaches said:


> Are these changes in KH significant?


I'd be pretty sure they aren't significant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MichaelJ (3 May 2022)

HI @peaches  Sorry to hear about your fish loss - It's always hard especially if we think we did something wrong. Unfortunately it is unavoidable to loose livestock once in a while 😢

As for your change in GH and KH those are insignificant.  Wild swings in certain water parameters can definitely be stress inducing and weaken the immune system of your livestock. Keep things stable and well maintained, and make sure you keep fish that are suitable for your tank conditions (temperature, GH, pH, TDS).  Feed varied, but small amounts. Be careful with live and frozen food - make sure you trust the source. When you add plants, decor etc. make sure you rinse off everything thoroughly. Make sure you only introduce livestock from trusted sources and quarantine if possible.  There are not a whole lot more we can do.

What kind of fish do you have in the tank and what fish did you loose, if I may ask?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## peaches (3 May 2022)

Thankyou.  I will never skip quarantine again.


----------

